# Brown Algae(?) In Established Tank



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a case where otos or BN pleco will help.

A UV sterilizer will help too.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Got any rocks in there that you sourced out locally?


----------



## DMtankd (Dec 2, 2009)

The hardscape is only flourite and store bought driftwood that I soaked and boiled. No rocks at all. 

I've read that otos and plecos can help clean up, but I was hoping to get to the source of what is causing this.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

A heavier planted tank might help too. Algae wants to happen. They live where plants live. There's no away around it.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I've just started getting a dark layer of brown algae on my plants as well, driving me crazy, i just put an otto cat in there to eat some of it hopefully. Maybe that will help you as well?
And i have stopped dosing nitrogen, and did another water change. My tank has also been set up for awhile.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

i too have been cursed with brown dust on all the plants, new and old growth. But Ive jusr read the thread and noticed someone enquired about local stones etc. I have stones from my garden which I put in after rigourously cleaning. Could it be them?
EDIT: aparently its common in new tank setups, so that explains my problem. Id love to add some Otos but think that may overstock the tank


----------



## el Caspar (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm also having the same problem. Mostly the brown algae is affecting my crypts bigger older leaves. The rest of my plants seem fine. Had bit on my glass too. Im hoping that it goes away on it's own, but Im thinking that as hard as it is to believe, perhaps I'm overfeeding. I'm going with heavy water changes for now. Will post any success


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

reduce light hours for three days, 4 hrs a day
bye bye


----------

